# Lookin' for a Brunswick Stew recipe



## jocosa (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm looking for a good Brunswick stew recipe - preferably one that has some Q in it.   ;)

It's about the closest I can get to having real Q at my wedding reception!


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 4, 2007)

Sorry I have no idea what that is - somone should be along shortly that can help.


----------



## meowey (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm going to suggest a google search with the search terms brunswick stew recipe.  I did that just now and found quite a few.  I would look at several, see what they have in common and then develop one of your own using pulled pork as the main meat in the stew.  I had my first Brunswick Stew this past summer in a Q joint in Salem, VA when we were traveling.  I have meant to do what I just suggested to you, but have not yet gotten around to it.

Good luck.  Hope this helps!  If you do develop a good one, please post it here for all!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey

P.S. Here is a link to one that might be a possibility.  Changing out the meat listed for about 3 pounds of pulled pork.  I'm going to try it myself.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Get-a-H...ew/Detail.aspx


----------



## wavector (Sep 4, 2007)

SMOKEY BONES BRUNSWICK STEW
Makes 12 (1-1/2 cups) servings
Ingredients:
1/2 chicken (about 1-1/2 pounds)
6 cups water
2/3 pounds ground beef
1-1/2 pounds onions, diced (about 4 cups)
3/4 pounds smoked pulled pork (or 1 pound ground pork, see note)
1 28-ounce can crushed tomatoes
2 14-ounce cans diced tomatoes in juice
3/4 cup ketchup
1 tablespoon of yellow mustard
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
3/4 teaspoons hot sauce
1-1/2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon ground black pepper
2 tablespoons granulated sugar
1/4 cup barbecue spice
2 15-ounce cans cream-style corn
Preparation:
• Cut chicken into pieces, place in a stockpot and cover with water and bring to a boil. Reduce heat, cover and simmer until chicken is tender, about 30 minutes.
• Remove chicken and pour stock into a bowl or large measuring cup.
• When chicken is cool, discard skin. Pull meat from bones and discard bones. Tear meat into small pieces. Six ounces of smoked chicken meat may be used in place of raw chicken, and water or canned broth may be substituted for stock.
• In a large skillet, cook beef over medium heat until about half done.
• Add onions and cook until translucent, about 8 minutes. Add chicken and pulled pork. Stir and cook until well mixed and heated through, about 5 minutes. Remove from heat.
• Transfer the meat mixture to the stockpot. Stir in 4 cups of the reserved chicken stock.
• Stir in tomatoes and their juice, ketchup, yellow mustard, Worcestershire sauce, hot sauce, salt, pepper, sugar, barbecue spice and corn. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer about 1 hour. 
• Stir occasionally, adding stock if needed.
Note: When substituting ground pork for smoked pulled pork, cook the ground pork with the beef and add 1/2 teaspoon of liquid smoke to the stew with the other seasonings.


Recipe from Spanky's Seafood Grill & Bar
First the sauce:
In a 2 quart sauce pan, over low heat, melt ¼ cup of butter then add:
1¾ cups Catsup
¼ cup French's Yellow Mustard
¼ cup white vinegar
Blend until smooth, then add:
½ tablespoon chopped garlic
1 teaspoon coarse ground black pepper
½ teaspoon crushed red pepper
½ oz. Liquid Smoke
1 oz. Worcestershire Sauce
1 oz. Crystal Hot Sauce or ½ oz. Tabasco
½ tablespoon fresh lemon juice
Blend until smooth, then add:
¼ cup dark brown sugar
Stir constantly, increase heat to simmer (DO NOT BOIL) for approx. 10 minutes.
Makes approx. 3½ cups of sauce (set aside - to be added later).

Then The Stew:
In a 2 gallon pot, over low heat melt ¼ lb of butter then add:
3 cups small diced potatoes
1 cup small diced onion
2 14½ oz. cans of chicken broth
1 lb baked chicken (white and dark)
8-10 oz. smoked pork
Bring to a rolling boil, stirring until potatoes are near done, then add:
1 8½ oz. can early peas
2 14½ oz. cans stewed tomatoes - (chop tomatoes, add liquid to the stew pot)
The prepared sauce
1 16 oz. can of baby lima beans
¼ cup Liquid Smoke
1 14½ oz. can creamed corn
Slow simmer for 2 hours
Yields 1 gallon 

BRUNSWICK STEW (SOUP)
1 tbsp bacon fat
1 large onion, sliced
1 lb beef stew meat -- in bite-size
1 tbsp flour
1 chicken, cut in half
1 lb baked ham (leftover)
8 cup cold water
1 tbsp salt
fresh ground black pepper
1/2 tsp dried thyme
1/4 tsp red pepper flakes
1 large can tomatoes
2 medium potatoes, diced
1 cup frozen corn kernels
1 cup frozen lima beans
1 cup frozen okra, sliced
1 cup frozen green beans
1/4 cup fresh parsley, chopped (garnish)

In a large heavy kettle, heat bacon fat and add onions. Sauté until lightly browned. 
Dust beef with 1 tablespoon of flour, add to kettle along with chicken and brown. 
Add the ham, cold water, salt, black pepper, thyme, and red pepper flakes. Bring to boil then reduce heat and simmer for 2 hours covered, or until meat is tender. 
Remove meats from stock and strain stock. Skim any excess fat from stock, and return to kettle. Remove chicken from bones, discard skin and cut into bite size pieces. 
Return meats to kettle adding all remaining ingredients except for okra, beans and parsley. Bring to boil and simmer, covered, for 45 minutes. 
Add okra and green beans and cook for 15 minutes longer. 
Garnish with chopped fresh parsley. 


GEORGIA BRUNSWICK STEW (Yields 1 gallon) 
FOR THE SAUCE:
In a 2 1/2 quart sauce pan, over low heat, melt:
1/4 lb of butter
ADD AND BLEND UNTIL SMOOTH:
3 1/2 cups Catsup
1/2 cup French's Yellow Mustard
1/2 cup white vinegar
ADD AND BLEND UNTIL SMOOTH:
1 tablespoon chopped garlic
2 teaspoons coarse grind black pepper
1 teaspoon crushed red pepper
1 oz. Liquid Smoke
2 oz. Worcestershire sauce
2 oz. Crystal hot sauce or 1 oz. Tabasco
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice

ADD:
1/2 cup dark brown sugar
Stir constantly, increase heat to simmer (DO NOT BOIL) for approximately 10 minutes. Makes about 7 cups of sauce.
THEN THE STEW:
In a 2 gallon pot, melt:
1/4 lb of butter

ADD:
3 cups small diced potatoes
1 cup small diced onion
2 cans (14 1/2 oz. each) chicken broth
1 lb baked chicken (white and dark)
8 to 10 oz. smoked pork
Bring to a rolling boil, stirring until potatoes are near done.

ADD:
1 (8 1/2 oz.) can early peas
2 cans (14 1/2 oz. each) stewed tomatoes (chop tomatoes, add liquid to the stew pot)
1/4 cup prepared sauce (from above recipe)
1 16 oz. can of baby lima beans
1/4 cup Liquid Smoke
1 (14 to 15 oz.) can creamed corn
Slow simmer for 2 hours.


KENTUCKY BURGOO

1/2 gallon chicken stock
1/2 gallon beef stock
1 pound mixed cooked meats (beef, lamb, pork, chicken, game, etc.)
1 cup tomatoes, diced
2 large carrots, diced
1 large onion, diced
1 large potato, diced
1 stalk celery, diced
1 small green pepper, diced
1/2 cup okra
1/2 cup yellow corn
1/4 cup lima beans
1/4 cup peas
2 teaspoons garlic, minced
1 ounce Worcestershire sauce
salt and pepper to taste
Combine all ingredients and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer for 2 hours, skimming the top as needed. 


TIN CAN BRUNSWICK STEW

2 cans barbecue beef
2 cans barbecue pork
2 cans chicken
2 cans lima beans
2 cans corn niblets
2 cans stewed tomatoes

Mix all ingredients (including liquids) together in crock pot. 

Cover and cook in crock pot (low heat) 4-5 hours. 


BRUNSWICK STEW

1 (10 oz.) can Castlebury BBQ pork
1 (10 oz.) can Castlebury BBQ beef
1 (10 oz.) can chicken, cut in small pieces
2 cans (16 oz. each) cream style corn
2 tbsp. BBQ sauce
1 tsp. Tabasco sauce
1 onion, chopped
1 quart can tomatoes, crushed

In large pot add all ingredients, bring to boil, stirring often. Reduce heat and simmer until onions fully cooked. 


LARGE POT BRUNSWICK STEW (CHICKEN MUDDLE)

Serves about 100 people
14 hens
3 lbs. middling meat (bacon or fatback)
8 lbs. chopped onions
35 lbs. chopped potatoes
6 gallons tomatoes
7 gallons butterbeans
5 gallons corn
2 lbs. butter (not margarine)
Red pepper, black pepper, salt and sugar to taste

In an iron pot, outside, cook hens and middling meat until half done. Add onions and continue cooking until hens are done. Remove all bones.
Add potatoes, cook to pieces, then add tomatoes and butterbeans. Cook stew until well done. 
Add corn and butter and cook until corn is done. Season throughout cooking. Cook stew to desired thickness. (Approximately 7 hours cooking time.)
Brunswick County, Virginia claims this stew as having originated in their County. Folks who disagree call it Chicken Muddle. It is best served with cornbread. 

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpag...53C1A965958260


----------



## jocosa (Sep 4, 2007)

Meowey - thanks for the link - I had looked at several recipes online, thought I'd see if the SMF folks had something that was considered a family fave.

I've used allrecipes before with much success. This recipe sounds good and we'll try it soon... it may need a little adjustment to get it to what we like...   :)

wavector - gonna save some of those recipes too... thanks!

"cat" people... gotta love 'em!


----------



## meowey (Sep 4, 2007)

Jocosa-

I plan on tinkering also.  

Wavector-

I looked at a lot of those recipes.  The internet is crawling with them.  I really liked the ones that listed as an ingredient 1 can Brunswick Stew.  Go figure!  LOL

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## payson (Sep 5, 2007)

This is by far the best I've ever eaten. Substitute all of the meat with smoked versions of the same. I also add some heat with jalapenos or even some chipotle's w/ adobe sauce. It's awesome! (Also care of "Allrecipes.com")

INGREDIENTS
1 tablespoon olive oil 
1 cup chopped onions 
2 stalks celery, chopped 
1 1/2 pounds ground pork 
1 1/2 pounds ground beef 
1 (3 pound) whole cooked chicken, deboned and shredded 
3 (14.5 ounce) cans whole peeled tomatoes with liquid, chopped 
1 cup ketchup 
1/2 cup hickory flavored barbeque sauce 
salt and pepper to taste 
hot sauce to taste (optional) 
1 green bell pepper 
3 (14.75 ounce) cans cream style corn 
DIRECTIONS
Heat the olive oil in a large skillet, and saute the onions and celery until soft. Mix in the pork and beef, and cook until evenly browned. Do not drain. 
Transfer the pork and beef mixture to a large stock pot over low heat. Stir in the shredded chicken, tomatoes and their liquid, ketchup, and barbeque sauce. Season with salt, pepper, and hot sauce. Place the whole green pepper into the mixture. Cook, stirring occasionally, 2 hours, or until thickened. 
Stir the cream style corn into the stew mixture. Continue cooking 1 hour, or to desired consistency. Remove the green pepper; chop and return to the stew or discard.


----------



## vlap (Sep 5, 2007)

I havent had good brunswick stew since eating at a Q joint outside of atlanta! Gooooood stuff!!!


----------



## meowey (Sep 5, 2007)

Payson,

I think I must be the Maine Coon Cat influence.  That is the recipe that I posted the link to!!  LOL

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## payson (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, sorry I effectively "double posted" it! I guess that speaks volumes for the recipe though! For what it's worth I asked my wife to marry me shortly after she made this for the first time! It's become a staple!


----------



## meowey (Sep 5, 2007)

ROFLOL

The title of that recipe at allrecipes.com is *"Get a Husband Brunswick Stew".

*Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## bud's bbq (Sep 5, 2007)

Believe that the name comes from a town in south Georgia; i.e. "Brunswick Georgia".  I first heard of the stew when I had the great pleasure to live in Savannah Georgia back in the late 70's.  Can anybody confirm?


----------



## meowey (Sep 6, 2007)

Bud,

That is what I have read also, although Brunswick, VA has a say in it.

Payson,

I made that recipe we were discussing, substituting cooked pulled pork for the meats listed.  Fantastic!!!  The boss said that I was to make it again!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 6, 2007)

Payson and Meowey, I'm not sure where it originated, but that recipe sounds awesome! I have pasted that one into my recipe file... thanks for sharing!


----------



## jocosa (Sep 6, 2007)

Vlap - any chance you recall the name of the place neat Atlanta?  :)


----------



## payson (Sep 6, 2007)

Williamson Bro's near Atlanta has some amazing brunswick stew as well as all around good BBQ!


----------



## vlap (Sep 6, 2007)

Unfortunately no I don't. It was a small building wood exterior cheap sign and was atop a small hill.

Great food though!!!


----------



## jocosa (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree with ya payson, we've now got a Williamson Bros. here in Douglasville...  good stuff all around.


----------



## payson (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice! Douglasville must have grown quite a bit since I lived there! (Early 90's)


----------

